# Clairaudience



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Have you experienced audio hallucination ? I have . I consider sounds imitating reality as like something I've learned from electronic synthesizers . A whisper in my ear says I love you . It seems to mean something yet not really very much in the moment . I remember all these sounds though . Just lately experiences have been more musical and heard from within where they should be . Seems to be a winter=time thing . I don't mind . I can be in love with listening .

One favorite sound was mighty and clanking and wondrous machine , somewhere in a barren field not far to the north of the farmhouse . I listened for awhile , perhaps politely .


----------

